# Itching and red skin.



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try some cortizone cream and see if that clears it up


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

benadryl or similar antihistamine (sp) It could be the soap. If it's handmade, maybe something didn't get mixed in all the way & your just now down to the level where it is???


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, I actually figured it out...The towels I was using at the workout room and the shower were exposed to something I'm allergic to apparantly. :lol: Not a lot but I swapped out the towels and it's gone away. Would explain why it's just this week too because I've been showering at my trainers lately. Brought my own towel yesterday and haven't seen any redness or irritation since. Thanks for the advice you guys. <3


----------

